

JQuery Plugin for Pie Menu (like Path) - nikeshhayaran
http://nikesh.github.com/Pie-Menu/

======
flixic
Neat, but:

1) What's up with everyone trying to implement this PARTICULAR effect? I'm not
saying that fixed-positioned, above-the content menu shall stay unique to
Path. But there's no point in copying the same animation, arc of icons,
rotation, etc. "Good artists copy, great..." and all this jazz: please steal,
and by stealing, make it your own. Now you just copy.

2) The effect has a common CSS bug, where page flashes after animation. I'll
send a fix as pull request, but just in case you didn't know how to fix this,
the trick is setting 3d-transform(0, 0, 0) on parent object. This activates
GPU for that element, and it no longer flashes.

------
malandrew
The menu is nice, but I'm wondering why no one has implemented the scrolling
clock indicator in javascript/CSS. That is actually genuinely useful in some
cases. The same goes for an alphabet indicator.

The closest I've seen is sausage.js.
<http://christophercliff.github.com/sausage/>

